# a question about making cockatiel toys



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

hi there.. 
i've had my birds for almost 2 months now i normally leave the cage door open in my room and close the room's door.. i find them normally chewing my T-shirts buttons and i thought it would be better to make some toys for them (we don't hv big pet shops here in yemen so i can't buy ready toys and online shops will cost alot for the shipping and handling) 

so i want to ask if i can use normal packaging foam* to use it to make some toys.. and what kind of colors i can use to color the popsicle sticks*, water based or there are someother types i can use? 


popsicle sticks










normal packaging foam


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't use the foam. You wouldn't want them swollowing it.

The popsicle sticks are okay to use though, to color them you can use food coloring and vegetable based dyes.


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

thanx for the advice  
can i use babies toys?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You're welcome. 

It depends what kind of baby toys you're talking about. Things that're easily breakable should be avoided so it won't hurt your 'tiels. You can use all different things, but there's certain things you also need to avoid using.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Check out this thread

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=242 (just click on it)

They are all toys people have made theirselves for their birds.. there's tons of ideas and they've used all bird safe things. Hopefully that'll help you a bit.


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

thanx i've had a look at the thread and there are lots of ideas there.. i'm just thinking of the material used.. for example this one











it looks nice but i'm not sure what is the ball in the middle made of?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There isn't anything I don't think. 

They are pacifiers and the fat part (the part you'd put into a babies mouth) goes into the holes in the white ball.


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

thanx 
but what is the white ball made of? for me it looks like its made of styrofoam


cheers


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It'll be plastic. Styrofoam would be deadly if a bird swallowed it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The white ball is called a wiffle ball. I have heard of people buying a bag of practice golf balls http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938131&pf_rd_i=507846 and using them for toys. You could also get some uncoloured muffin cups for your tiel to shred


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

thanx guys.. 
the practice golf ball will make an excellent platform to make the toys around it i hope i can find them in our sports shops here 


i just finished yesterday making a small rope swing inside the cage and they seem really happy with it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you got spare newspaper? if they like to tear things up newspaper really comes in handy, they enjoy ripping it up.


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

i did notice that they love shredding 
but where should i place it? bcoz at the bottom of the cage they will poop on it and i'm afraid they will get some kind of infection


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You could cut it into strips and clip it onto the side of their cage.


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

thank u very much for the replys.. i can't wait to go home and start building toys for them 


cheers...


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

There's a list of all the toy making parts I use on here: http://www.feathersandforage.co.uk/?p=534


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

thanx alot for the link


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

practice golf balls
wood pale handles
large plastic buttons
plastic beads - wide assortment
acrylic pieces - mostly lucky finds
drinking straws
Popsicle sticks & craft spoons
Natural Hemp Twine/String (craft store: I use this for pretty much EVERYTHING)
Stainless Steel wire from a kitchen whisk... (SS & nickel plated metals are safe.)
plastic chain 
balsa wood planks (hobby store)
basswood planks (hobby store)
untreated (non smelly or oily) sisal rope (hard to find locally)
pieces from old games, like the CandyLand men... or monopoly houses.
cat toy balls w/ bells (PLASTIC bells only, NO "jingle" bells)
sucker sticks (craft store)
corn cobs (with or without corn. Dried)
coconut shells... (directions online for drying)
Craft wood clothespins (no metal ones)
LEGO's
wood beads and shapes (craft stores... flower pots, bowls, pot handles)
Wheat pasta
Finger trap toys (put millet inside, hide beads inside, slide down a dowel perch, etc)

Birdie pinatas can be made "paper mache' style w/ brown paper bags, water balloons, and wheat flour.

Bird toys = hobby.


----------



## cool disel (Aug 10, 2009)

Peanutbutter said:


> practice golf balls
> wood pale handles
> large plastic buttons
> plastic beads - wide assortment
> ...


thank you very much for the list


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Also the kitchen can be a great source of stuff, plastic small things you can drill a hole through and string up, eg measuring spoon.


----------

